# My horse, and my jumping.. critique welcome :)



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is my horse. He is 1/4 standardbred and 3/4 russian trotter. Never been on racetrack.

Him at the age 3, few weeks after buying him:









fro, front:









that picture was made few hours before gelding him. Hes 4 years old on that picture and beeing with me for half a year:









and some jumping pics of us:


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

And hes first jumping competition (before that he had made one competition and it was endurance). It was 70 cm ride.









This was 80 cm costume riding:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's a very cute horse but, to be honest, his jumping form scares the crap out of me. Think he's destined for working on the flat

ed: By the way, I do think he has pretty nice conformation; he's a balanced, well-built horse. A little narrow through the chest, but I guess he was fairly young in that picture?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice horse!!  . I do to agree with sara. He is 'nose diving' or jumping flat... he needs to jump up, and tuck those knee's of his. Question... in the second post you posted of you two at a competion. What happened at the green vertical? It looks like he missed a beat. I like your upper frame over the jump, and those ankles :shock: ...they look so flexiable!! 

But keeping in mind he is only young... Goodluck with him Roki98.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

that competition was with werry rainy day and he had no shuoes. So it was really slippy. On the first (70 cm) ride he did only trott, and so yes he messed up alittle. 
On first pictures (jumping on sand arena) i was using hacamores first time on him, and i was a little nerwos cas i had not jumped for along, so i think i messed up hes jumps. Without rider he has almoust exxelent jump. 
So back to the opioctures. As you can see, im not the smallest person, and hes not the biggest horse, so when i go too fovard at the beginning of a jump i will unbalance him and that makes him going down... is it possible?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*a*

Hi, i cant really see much wron with him it just looks like your a tall rider and he is a hhort horse which makes it look a bit awkward but onto you it seems as if your leg is slipping to far back it should sit just behind the girth making it look as if your trying way to hard especially with the smaller jumps.
 GOOD LUCK very nice horse


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He seems to hang his legs a lot over the jump, which shouldn't be a problem over the smaller jumps, but might be problematic over the higher ones. He looks adorable though and nicely built.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Darl, you dont have a enough weight effect him jumping! Yes any rider can put a horse off balance, but you have a very nice frame. I hate hacamores!! But thats just my personal preferance...why did you put the hackamore on him? Because of his mouth, or where you trying something new? He needs to do more flat work if you do to persue your dicipline in Jumping. The ability is there, but i feel he is just lacking confidance and expirence. Keep up the good work darl


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah, theese pictures are taken at the beginning of last summer, when he hab been under saddle less than a year and usually i rode him about 2-3 times a month (i went school away from home).

In bigger jumps he is more carefull. hes legs dont hang thatway, but in small jumps hes bit careless or so. But im afraid of higger jumps. maby it will change with time and expirience.

He was really sencitive in hes mouth. So i tried hacamore and the difference was BIG. Later i got known that he has wolf tooth. But as Im mostly hacking with him (sometimes just with rope halter or usuall halter) and my priortet is endurance riding, i can use hacamore.
BUT i want to do some jumping also, cas he really seemes to enyoi it.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe...he does look like he's taking off really close to the jump. I don't know, I'd have to see some pictures of him free jumping.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

if i get to internet with my computer, i will post some pics of him jumping on the lunge, cas i dont have freejumpinc poics.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

You look like a very brave rider. I commend you for that. But I can't get my eyes off of how far back your legs are slipping. You seem to be gripping with your knees waaaay too much. It's sort of scary. This may be affecting how your horse is jumping - i.e. flat over some of the jumps and what seems to be nose diving. You need more flat work to help strengthen those legs up. They should stay as close to the girth as possible. Good luck and hope that helps.


----------

